# Bounce Mushroom



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Any local store carry Bounce Mushroom?I saw some at Ak latest shipment but I am not sure if they are Bounce.I am hoping stores will bring in some at a afforable price.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

hahahahahahahahahaha

aaaaahahahahahhahahah


----------



## RKLion (Jul 2, 2014)

I have WWC Bounce at 600 right now. Which is very cheap for that super expensive coral...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

RKLion said:


> I have WWC Bounce at 600 right now. Which is very cheap for that super expensive coral...


Awesome stuff Richard



simba said:


> Any local store carry Bounce Mushroom?I saw some at Ak latest shipment but I am not sure if they are Bounce.I am hoping stores will bring in some at a afforable price.


 Simba, if you are looking for full mushrooms, appx. 2 inch juveniles that are starting to show potential, we have some in stock.










and&#8230;.










and


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Awesome stuff Richard
> Simba, if you are looking for full mushrooms, appx. 2 inch juveniles that are starting to show potential, we have some in stock.


What the price on them?


----------



## RKLion (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks Bill!...Here is a shot of my mother WWC Bounce so you guys can see how it looks...







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks good


----------

